# Hex Color Finder



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.tucows.com/preview/240092.html

A neat little discovery of a family member. Once installed, you can use it to find the exact hex color code of any pixel on your screen. I find this especially useful, but some may not. A good look at least.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That is useful. I wanted to make my compressed folders brown instead of the striking light blue that is the default, and the registry keys needed to have the hex RGB values.

So, I found it useful, anyway. Thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

MWSnap, screen capture utility will even do that for you.
http://www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html

Ok it will tell you RGB color, HTML color, Delphi color, System color.

Anyhow here are others like that for picking color.

ColorPic
http://www.iconico.com/colorpic/index.aspx

ColorPicker II
http://www.pagetutor.com/pagetutor/makapage/picker/

Nice online one for web page color, text, links

Otherr online one's.
http://www.colors4webmasters.com/safecolor/
http://wellstyled.com/tools/colorscheme/index-en.html
http://wellstyled.com/tools/colorscheme2/index-en.html
http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Along this line, I use Pixeur - a free program that is here:

http://www.veign.com/download_main.asp

It is really useful at times when I am wanting an exact match of color - and it is very easy to use.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have got others on my PC but who made them or the links within the programs are not any good any more. Some are really great too. But one use to be a paid Color Schemes program and then it was free and then it was no more. Does a ton of things too and you can save all your Color Schemes too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nice utility Big-K, I grabbed it and tried it out. :up:


----------

